# Danvers Police Department receives safety equipment grant



## CJIS

*Danvers Police Department receives safety equipment grant*
Boston.com - ‎1 hour ago‎

The Danvers Police Department has received a $1500 grant from the Executive Office of Public Safety and Security's Highway Safety Division (EOPSS-HSD) to expand its child passenger safety efforts.


----------

